# Fischbesatz in neuem Naturteich



## fabi123 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum 

Ich habe einen neuen Naturteich ausgehoben (ca. 8x7x1,5 Meter) und habe nach ca. 3 Wochen schon die ersten Fische eingesetzt. Leider sind nun keine mehr zu sehen. Ich denke sie sind alle tot. Pflanzen waren zu dem Zeitpunkt eigentlich schon genug im Teich (__ Schilf, Wasserhyazinthen). 
Habe ich die Fische nun doch zu früh eingesetzt? Wie viel Zeit sollte vergehen bevor ich Fische einsetzen sollte? Ein guter Freund meinte der Boden müsse sich erst setzen ansonsten würden die Fische ersticken. Der Grund des Teiches besteht aus Kies der Grundwasser führt. 

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten 

Lg


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo fabi123, ich bin auch neu hier im Forum – und auch in Sachen Teich eine Anfängerin. Ich lese schon ein paar Wochen die Threads rauf und runter und vielleicht hast Du die Fische tatsächlich zu früh eingesetzt? Nach allem, was ich bis jetzt gelernt habe, sollte man gut und gerne ein halbes Jahr warten, bevor man Fische in ein neues Gewässer setzt. In dieser Zeitspanne entwickelt ein Teich sein eigenes biologisches Gleichgewicht (oder zumindest erste Ansätze davon), die Pflanzen wachsen, reinigen das Wasser, Nährstoffe entstehen. Wenn sich das Ganze eingependelt hat, dann kann man gut mit den Fischen loslegen, diese sollen sich im neuen Zuhause ja auch wohlfühlen – wie Fische im Wasser eben. 

Nachtrag: Ich habe mir gerade mal Dein Profil angeschaut – kann es unter Umständen sein, dass da ein paar Nullen zu viel in die Zahlen geraten sind?


----------



## Ida17 (27. Juli 2016)

Moinsen Fabi!

Die Glaskugel hat den Geist aufgegeben, vielleicht stellst Du mal ein Photo von dem neuen Teich rein? 
Wann genau ist der Teich fertig geworden? Wenn Du keine Fische gesehen hast, dann verstecken sie sich vielleicht nur oder der __ Reiher hat sie sich gemopst. 
An für sich sind 3 Wochen etwas wenig, manchmal sollte man sogar besser eine ganze Saison warten bis der erste Fisch eingesetzt wird, damit sich eine gute Biologie bilden kann. 
So an sich ist es aber wirklich schwer zu erraten, warum und weshalb Du die Fische nicht mehr siehst


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juli 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> (ca. 8x7x1,5 Meter)



Moin.

Bei dieser Größe sollten genug Verstecke existieren. Manchmal brauchen die Tiere auch Zeit. Gib die Hoffnung nicht auf.


----------



## jule (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo auch von mir! 

Auch ich sehe meine Fische manchmal nicht, da ich ungerne füttere, locke ich sie damit auch nicht wirklich gerne... letzte Woche (nach drei Tagen ohne Fisch im Teich) habe ich das aber gemacht und es sind alle noch da  Ich vermute dass der __ Reiher mal wieder zum gucken da war und sie nur "ängstlich" waren, inzwischen is es deutlich entspannter. 

Wenn du keine toten Tiere gefunden hast, würde ich mich Ida anschließen, versteckt oder ein Dieb war da... wo sollen sie denn sonst hin, auch tote Fische zersetzen sich nicht innerhalb weniger Stunden  Wieviele hast du denn rein? Lade mal ein Foto hoch wo man die Gegebenheiten sehen kann... 

Hast du "Verstecke" am Teich, Tonröhren, Überhänge, dichen Bewuchs oder ist eigentlich alles noch einsehbar und offen? Das würde man auf dem Bild u.U. schon sehen und kann dann leichter was zu schreiben.


----------



## fabi123 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo Danke schon mal für die Antworten  Bild folgt. __ Reiher kann es nicht gewesen sein habe ein Netz rüber gespannt.. Aber eigentlich wenn sie tot wären müsste ich sie ja oben schwimmen sehen das ist nicht der Fall. Eingesetzt habe ich 5 Rotfedern und 5 
__ Giebel.


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2016)

Ein neu befüllter Teich braucht erst einige Wochen - 4-6 Wochen etwa - bis sich die Wasserwerte erst einmal eingependelt haben (sog. Nitiritpeak) und dann kann man Fische evtl. einsetzen. Fische in diesem Volumen zu beherbergen ist sicher nicht das Problem, wenn tatsächlich steter Frischwasserzulauf gewährleistet werden kann. Mit wieviel Kubikmeter Frischwasser-Zulauf kann in etwa gerechnet werden? Tote Fische schwimmen nicht immer gleich oben!

Teichpflanzen brauchen auch eine recht lange Zeit bis sie sich auf die Teich- und Bodenverhältnisse eingestellt haben und anfangen zu wachsen. Eine stabile Teichbiologie braucht unter Umtsänden ein paar Jahre.

Der Teich auf dem Bild sieht aber auch nicht nach 7 x 8 m aus. 

PS: Korrigiere bitte deine Profildaten zu Größe, Volumen und Tiefe. Das verwirrt mehr!


----------



## fabi123 (27. Juli 2016)

Der Frischwasserzulauf beträgt etwa 1500l/h und der Teich verfügt auch über einen Ablauf.


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo Fabian,
drei Wochen ist viel zu früh. Zumindest testet man das Wasser, bevor man Fische einsetzt. Ausserdem fühle ich mich leicht ver...., denn die Profildaten passen in keinster Weise zu dem was Du schreibst oder auf dem Foto zeigst. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn man bei dem grünen Wasser keine Fische sieht, ist das nicht wirklich ein Wunder.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juli 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Der Teich auf dem Bild sieht aber auch nicht nach 7 x 8 m aus.


Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben.


----------



## jule (27. Juli 2016)

Ich hab da jetzt auch noch ne Frage, nachdem das Bild zu sehen ist... Teichfolie oder ähnliches gibt es gar nicht? Ist das einfach ein Loch in der Erde??? Sorry, aber so schaut es für mich auf dem Bild aus...   Und die Maße... naja, 7 x 8 Meter werden es wohl eher nicht sein...

(na da waren nun ein Paar schneller beim absenden  aber die Größe irritiert wohl einige)


----------



## fabi123 (27. Juli 2016)

Gut die 7x8 Meter sind die Umrandung das Bild mag auch etwas täuschen aber in etwa kommt es hin aber darum geht es ja auch jetzt nicht 

Nein Teichfolie gibt es leider nicht, da der Grundwasserspiegel sehr hoch ist. Ein verlegen ist somit unmöglich gewesen :/


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Gut die 7x8 Meter sind die Umrandung das Bild mag auch etwas täuschen aber in etwa kommt es hin aber darum geht es ja auch jetzt nicht


Doch genau darum geht es. Das ist nämlich ein ganz schöner Unterschied. Und bei dem Wetter kann das auch eine ganze Menge ausmachen. Stichwort: Sauerstoffmangel.


----------



## fabi123 (27. Juli 2016)

Ich denk mal Sauerstoffmangel ist kein Problem da wirklich ständig neues Frischwasser hinzukommt und durch den Ablauf sich das Wasser auch nicht so stark erwärmt. Ich habe die Fische auch nicht nach Sauerstoff schnappen gesehen.


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2016)

Grundsätzlich würde ich meinen, dass die Fische zu früh eingesetzt wurden, aber ob sie noch unter den Lebenden weilen, kann man aus der Ferne eh' nicht sagen.

Jeder Teich braucht seine Zeit, bis er "eingefahren" ist und dann nochmal seine Zeit bis er "natur-stabil" ist und dann könnte man bei entsprechenden Bedingungen evtl. auch Fische einsetzen. Ein Naturteich mit Fischbesatz ist nochmal eine ganz andere Liga.


----------



## fabi123 (27. Juli 2016)

Und meinen Sie ich sollte noch mal Fische vorm Winter einsetzen oder doch bis nächsten Frühling warten?


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2016)

Sauerstoff wird meines laienhaften Wissens nicht über Grundwasser zugeführt, sondern über die Oberfläche zugeführt bzw. bezogen. Wenn das Grundwasser über einen Quellstein, einen Bachlauf oder über eine Pumpe von außerhalb zugeführt wird, wird Sauerstoff angereichert. Ist aber nur mein Wissensstand und da gibt es sicherlich noch wissende User, die es ganz genau definieren könnten.


----------



## Zacky (27. Juli 2016)

Sie ist mir zu förmlich - im Forum sind wir beim Du. 

Ich würde vorher die Wasserwerte testen und dann ggf. im kommenden Frühsommer passende Fische einsetzen. Ob dazu __ Rotfeder und Co gehören, kann ich nicht sagen, fehlt mir die wirkliche Erfahrung, würde aber denken, dafür ist der Teich nicht geeignet.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (27. Juli 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Der Frischwasserzulauf beträgt etwa 1500l/h und der Teich verfügt auch über einen Ablauf.



Das ist aber eine Menge Wasser pro Stunde! Ich bin mal neugierig: Wo kommt denn das her? Gibt es einen Bachlauf, der den Teich speist? Das werden ja sicherlich keine 36.000 l Leitungswasser sein, die täglich in den Teich laufen?

Und wenn die Maße (8 x 7 x 1,5 m) stimmen, dann hätte der Teich 84000 l insgesamt. Das wäre ein täglicher Wasserwechsel von fast der Hälfte des Wassers …


----------



## groecamp (27. Juli 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Gut die 7x8 Meter sind die Umrandung das Bild mag auch etwas täuschen aber in etwa kommt es hin aber darum geht es ja auch jetzt nicht


Also bei mir sind 7x8 immer noch 56 und nicht 1200.... ganz abgesehen davon dass die 56qm auch nicht stimmen können, wenn ich mir z.B. den Schlauch im Hintergrund so ansehe... wenn ich selbst den Schlauch als 40mm Schlauch sehe, dann passt das nicht so... mehr als 12 qm Erdloch ist das nicht....
und eine Tiefe von 16m...kein Wunder, dass du Probleme mit dem Grundwasser hast...


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Kann es vielleicht sein das du bei der tiefe  eine 0 Zuviel geschrieben hasst?

Hasst du deinen Ablauf vergittert? Sonst ist es mir klar wo die Fische hin sind...


----------



## Wild (27. Juli 2016)

fabi123 schrieb:


> Und meinen Sie ich sollte noch mal Fische vorm Winter einsetzen oder doch bis nächsten Frühling warten?


Hallo,
die Maße des Teiches sind höchstens 3m x 4m und da keine Folie drin liegt und an den Rändern das Ufer bröckelig ist, denke ich, dass der Teich maximal einen Meter tief ist. Schätzungsweise hast du 4000 Liter.
Von Fischen würde ich unter den gegebenen Umständen völlig absehen.

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Sauerstoff wird meines laienhaften Wissens nicht über Grundwasser zugeführt, .....



Hi,

da hat Zacky recht.
Grundwasser/Quellwasser ist sehr sauerstoffarm. Mit Sauerstoff reichert es sich erst wieder ordendtlich an wenn es stärker bewegt wird und dadurch eine deutlich vergrößerte Oberfläche bekommt über die es dann atmosphärischen Sauerstoff aufnehmen kann (z.B. wenns als Bächlein über Steine gluckert, an der vom Wind bewegten Wasseroberfläche, aus größerer Höhe in einen Teich fällt, kräftig aus nem Filterauslauf ausströmt ect.).

MfG Frank


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Wenn du Fische in den Teich geben willst dann schau dir bitte meine Foren an. Danach weißt du was in deinen Teich passt. Wenn du sie nicht lesen willst dann empfehle ich dir: __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen, Regenbogenelritzen und Bitterlinge.


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen, Regenbogenelritzen und Bitterlinge.


Nein, bitte nicht. 
Elritzen brauchen sauerstoffreiches Wasser, Regenbogenelritzen wollen einen kleinen Bachlauf oder etwas ähnliches, Bitterlinge möchten __ Muscheln. 
Pipsi, bei aller Liebe, bevor Du Fische empfiehlst, komme bitte erst einmal mit Deinem Teichlein klar.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

All diese Fische hat man mir aber Empfohlen!

Und für Sauerstoff ist ja gesorgt. Am Foto ist ein Sauerstoffsprudelstein im Wasser. Die __ Muscheln braucht man nur wenn man Junge will.


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2016)

Pipsi, Dein Teich ist ein ganz anderer. Was für Dich passt, muss wo anders noch lange nicht passen. Ein Sprudelstein ersetzt kein sauerstoffreiches Wasser für Elritzen. Das ist immer nur eine Notlösung. Und was meinst Du wie sich die Bitterlinge fühlen, wenn sie gerne Junge haben möchten und keine Muschel finden? Das ist nicht fair, nur weil irgend jemand meint, er müsse in seinem Teich Fische haben. 
Pipsi, ich muss es jetzt leider mal so deutlich sagen: Du bist noch im Lernstadium, laß das mit den Ratschlägen noch ein bisschen, bis Du etwas mehr Erfahrung gesammelt hast. Bring Deinen Teich erstmal über den Winter, dann reden wir weiter.


----------



## Alexius30 (27. Juli 2016)

Ok und nach dem Winter sagst du wahrscheinlich das gleiche. Ich werde dich nächstes Jahr darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Aug. 2016)

Zacky schrieb:


> Sauerstoff wird meines laienhaften Wissens nicht über Grundwasser zugeführt, sondern über die Oberfläche zugeführt bzw. bezogen


Für 10 Weisfische wird die Oberfläche groß genug sein.


----------



## Terminator (4. Sep. 2016)

Kann ich 4 Karpfen in einem 4900 liter Teich halten? der ist  160  cm tief.


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> Kann ich 4 Karpfen in einem 4900 liter Teich halten? der ist  160  cm tief.



Nein !!


----------



## Wetterleuchten (5. Sep. 2016)

Und bitte mach dieses hässliche Netz weg @fabi123 
So trüb wie das Wasser ist, könnte ein __ Reiher eh keine Fische erkennen und folglich auch keine wegfangen. Aber für viele andere Tiere (Bienen, __ Wespen, Vögel etc.), die zum trinken oder zur Eiablage (__ Libellen z.B.) an dein Gewässer wollen und das Netz gar nicht oder zu spät erkennen ist es eine potentielle Todesfalle. 
Abgesehen davon, dass es auch wenig freundlich ist, durstigen Tieren Wasser zu zeigen und ihnen den Zutritt zu verwehren.


----------



## Terminator (5. Sep. 2016)

Nicht dein ernst jo Lan th a die meisten karpfen werden so um die 40 cm und das ist nicht wirklich groß.


----------



## Haggard (5. Sep. 2016)

Sind das dann Zwergkarpfen ? Im Ernst, Karpfen werden wesentlich größer als 40cm... Denn bei der Größe sind die meist erst 3 Jahre alt. Auch ich sage ganz klar, der Teich ist zu klein für Karpfen !


----------



## Terminator (5. Sep. 2016)

An einem Gewässer wo ich kenne sind die mit 40 bis 50 cm ausgewachsen die werden nicht größer. Ich habe dort schon oft geangelt im ganzen weiher ist nur ein Schuppen Karpfen drinnen der 70 cm hat haben den schon gefangen. Anderen Karpfen über 50 cm gibt es dort im Weiher nicht.


----------



## Ida17 (5. Sep. 2016)

Tach auch!

Für welche Karpfen interessierst Du dich denn? Ich stimme meinen Vorrednern zu, der Teich ist zu klein. Selbst wenn er 1,60m tief ist, für den Karpfen ist es höchstens eine Badewanne. Die Tiere wollen auch nicht alleine schwimmen, jetzt stell Dir mal 10 Karpfen mit 50cm Länge vor... ne besser nicht.
Klares Nein! 

Nachtrag:
Wenn der Weiher ständig befischt wird, ist es klar, dass es dort keine Karpfen über 50cm gibt.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Nein !!



Sehe ich auch so.

1,6 m tief. Geschönt angenommen dann 4,9 m³ = 1,75 x 1,75 x 1,6 
Da ist bei 40 cm schon fast stapeln angesagt.....
Irgendwo hab ich mal Körpergröße x 8, als notwendige Länge für den Fluchtreflex gelesen.
Ob das für alle Fische gilt, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Also ich würde da nur Fische einsetzen die maximal ausgewachsen so 20 cm werden.
Gründlinge, 
Bitterlinge wenn man keine Muschel bei setzt.
Goldelrizen
Goldfische brauchen auch einige Jahre biss da 20 cm überschritten werden.
Regenbogenelrizen würde ich wohl nehmen.
China __ Macropoden hätten auch was, sind nur schwer zu bekommen.
Sonnenbarsch geht auch.


----------



## Terminator (5. Sep. 2016)

Ihr habt absolut keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> Ihr habt absolut keine Ahnung.


Super Aussage......15 Jahre alt und noch nicht so stark bei der Suche von Argumenten ?
Wenn dir was falsch vor kommt, dann suche die Argumente wieso es Falsch ist.
Wenn es dir um "Geschönt angenommen dann 4,9 m³ = 1,75 x 1,75 x 1,6" geht
dann ist mir schon klar das der Teich unten wohl kleiner als 1,75 x 1,75 m ist und oben größer. 

Irgendwie muss man aber etwas Pauschalisieren. Könnte auch irgendwo eine Pflanze im Weg sein oder, oder .....

Klar könnten 4 Karpfen in 5 m³ überleben.....das machen Hüner in Käfighaltung auch.


----------



## Plätscher (5. Sep. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> Ihr habt absolut keine Ahnung.



Doch, haben wir. Setz doch diesen: ><((((*>  in den Teich, der passt.


----------



## Terminator (5. Sep. 2016)

Ich bin nicht 15 sondern 17 jahr alt .würden vielleicht zwei __ Schleie n gehen ?


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2016)

Nein, Schleihe gehn auch nicht. Und die zwei Jahre scheinen nicht viel zu helfen. Oben wurden schon ein paar passende Fische aufgeführt.


----------



## Terminator (5. Sep. 2016)

Ich bin 17 jahr alt und nicht 15 Jahr alt. Dann setzte ich halt keine Karpfen rein. Würden sta dessen zwei __ Schleie n gehen ?

Für eine 4900 liter Teich sind Fische mit 20 cm Länge wirklich klein.

Dann muss ich meine vier Goldfische entsorgen gehen .Die werden angeblich bis zu 45 cm lang und 4 kg schwer.

Die Fisch die du mir als geeignet für den Teich geschrieben hast sind nicht schön und nicht einheimisch und für so einen Teich winzig mein Teich ist 2,70 m lang die 20 cm Fische könnten bei mir ihre 16 fache KörperLänge schwimmen.

Ich meine 13 fache körperlänge.

Ich will einheimischen Fische und keine nicht einheimisch Fische.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> Die werden angeblich bis zu 45 cm lang und 4 kg schwer.


Bringe die wo anders hin, wenn sie 25 cm haben. Bis dahin freu dich über die Fische.
Gründlinge, Elrizen oder __ Moderlieschen sind Einheimisch und passend für deine Größe........vielleicht kannst du ja auch irgendwo Steinpeizger oder __ Schmerlen finden.


----------



## Terminator (5. Sep. 2016)

Ok Danke für die Antwort

Ich kenne jemanden der hält kois in 2000 liter Teich die sind 40 cm lang.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Sep. 2016)

Dass so eine Tierhaltung _möglich_ ist (zumindest zeitweilig), heißt nicht, dass sie auch _artgerecht_ ist oder in irgendeiner Weise eines solchen Lebewesens würdig. Denk mal an die Legebatterien, in denen Hühner auch heute noch viel zu oft gehalten werden. Hast Du schon einmal die Verletzungen und Missbildungen gesehen, die sich aus dieser Fehlhaltung ergeben? Klar, die Hühner überleben eine ganze Weile (alle Lebewesen, die mir bekannt sind, haben einen starken Selbsterhaltungstrieb und werden alles tun, um nicht zu sterben – so würde es uns doch auch gehen, oder?). Aber wenn Du Dir einen Naturteich anlegst und diesen mit Fischen besetzen möchtest, dann musst Du Dir bewusst sein, dass Du ab genau diesem Moment die volle Verantwortung trägst für das Wohlergehen und die Gesundheit dieser Tiere. Denn sie können sich selber nur sehr begrenzt helfen und niemand hat sie gefragt, ob sie mit der Haltung einverstanden sind. Aus diesem Grund müssen jeder Tierhalter und jede Tierhalterin die in ihrer Obhut befindlichen Lebewesen zuverlässig und umsichtig mit allem versorgen, was diese benötigen. Und wir sind als Tierhalter dazu verpflichtet – moralisch und durch das Tierschutzgesetz auch gesetzlich, dafür zu sorgen, dass die Tiere nicht leiden. Das von Dir angeführte Beispiel ist keines, welches auf eine vorbildliche Tierhaltung schließen lässt, nimm Dir das bitte bitte nicht zum Vorbild! Und bevor Du den Mitgliedern dieses Forums, die Dir bereitwillig Auskunft und Rat erteilt haben, »keine Ahnung« unterstellst, solltest Du vielleicht kurz noch mal einen Gang zurückschalten und eine Runde nachdenken. Dass Du als Teichanfänger irgendwo etwas gehört, gelesen oder gesehen hast, heißt nicht, dass diese Information in jedem Fall auch korrekt ist.

Hier im Forum gibt es sehr viele langjährige Teichbesitzer und Fischhalter, die aus eigener reicher Erfahrung sprechen, wenn sie ihr Wissen mit Dir teilen. Das sind – so weit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann (und ich bin ich Sachen Teich auch eine Anfängerin) – enorm gute Ratschlage und sind immer von dem Beweggrund getragen, anderen zu helfen, einen schönen, funktionierenden Teich zu bekommen, in dem alle Lebewesen (auch Libellenlarven, __ Molche und __ Gelbrandkäfer zum Beispiel), so gesund und stressfrei wie möglich leben können.

Sieh die guten Ratschläge nicht als Angriffe gegen Dich, sondern als helfende Hände, die Dir hier von allen Mitdiskutierenden gereicht werden. Und bitte: Lass Dir helfen – denk an das Wohlergehen Deiner Fische! Sie haben nur Dich.


----------



## Terminator (5. Sep. 2016)

Ich bin kein Tierquäler wenn ich keine Karpfen oder andere große Fische in den Teich setze.Mein Teich ist 2,70m lang,1,15m breit und 1,65m tief und hat 5000 liter. Was kann ich da an einheimischen Fischen halten?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Sep. 2016)

Vielleicht liest Du Dir mal den Thread für Einsteigerfragen durch. Ich vermute, dass Du da schon eine ganze Menge Antworten auf Deine Fragen findest. Und Du könntest Dich auch mal mit Forumsmitglied Pipsi austauschen – der hat einen ähnlich großen Teich und ganz ähnliche Fragen gestellt.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Tierquäler wenn ich keine Karpfen oder andere große Fische in den Teich setze.Mein Teich ist 2,70m lang,1,15m breit und 1,65m tief und hat 5000 liter. Was kann ich da an einheimischen Fischen halten?



Welche einheimischen Fische geeignet sind hat dir Totto doch schon ein paar Beiträge weiter oben genannt. Die sind halt klein und teilweise auch etwas unscheinbar, aber schöne Tiere sind es trotzdem.


----------



## Ida17 (6. Sep. 2016)

Wenn Du unbedingt größere Fische haben möchtest (z.B. zum Angeln) dann musst Du den Teich vergrößern. 5000l ist eine schöne Pfütze für Amphibien und tolle Pflanzen. Mein Teich ist mit 4x5m schon zu klein für Koi, drum wird ordentlich an einem neuen Teich gebastelt, Deiner ist gerade mal nur 1/3 so groß... Oh je 
Nimm Dir unsere Ratschläge zu Herzen und verteufel nicht gleich jeden, dem es um das Wohl der Tiere geht.


----------



## Terminator (6. Sep. 2016)

Rotaugen und Rotfedern würden gehen die bei mir 13 mal die Eigen KörperLänge schwimmen auch wenn die 30 cm lang wären könnten die 9 mal ihre eigene Körperlänge schwimmen laut interaquaR ist ic k .de brauchen die nur eine Teich mit 3000 litern und ich kann den 2000 liter mehr geben. Also 5000l.

Die meisten von ihnen sind mit 15 bis 20 cm Länge ausgewachsen und vermehren sich recht einfach und schnell. Wie viele liter muss ein Teich haben  um eine __ Karausche und eine __ Giebel halten zu können?


----------



## Terminator (6. Sep. 2016)

__ MOlChe , dieser __ Käfer werden bei mir nicht überleben und die anderen Fische bekomme ich nur wenn ich die egal fange ich will nämlich am liebsten keine Geld dafür ausgeben weil ich für den Besatz meines 1,20 m Aquarium , Teichpumpe, Angelsachen , und für den Führerschein wo ich momentan dafür Teho Ret i sch e Stunden in einer Fahrschule mache.


----------



## Ida17 (6. Sep. 2016)

Rotfedern vermehren sich unheimlich schnell und gerne. Ich habe letztes Jahr mit 10 kleinen, ca. 10 cm, angefangen und jetzt habe ich 100+! Lass die Weg, wenn Du nicht gerade einen dankbaren Abnehmer wie den __ Reiher daheim hast


----------



## Erin (6. Sep. 2016)

@Terminator 

Bitte was?


----------



## koile (7. Sep. 2016)

Terminator schrieb:


> __ MOlChe , dieser __ Käfer werden bei mir nicht überleben und die anderen Fische bekomme ich nur wenn ich die egal fange ich will nämlich am liebsten keine Geld dafür ausgeben weil ich für den Besatz meines 1,20 m Aquarium , Teichpumpe, Angelsachen , und für den Führerschein wo ich momentan dafür Teho Ret i sch e Stunden in einer Fahrschule mache.


----------



## Ida17 (7. Sep. 2016)

Ich rall's nicht...

Heißt das Du willst Wildfänge in Deinem Teich haben?! 
Du musst Dich schon entscheiden, wofür Du das Geld ausgeben möchtest. Und wenn ein Teich und seine Bewohner Dir zu teuer sind, obwohl viele hier auf dem Flohmarkt Pflanzen und Tiere für kleines Geld bieten, dann solltest Du dir ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## Haggard (7. Sep. 2016)

Theoretisch spricht ja nichts dagegen, geangelte Fische in seinen eigenen Teich zu setzen, obwohl es nicht erlaubt ist und es besteht ein Risiko wegen Krankheitserregern etc.
Ich würde es zwar nicht machen, aber deswegen muß man ihn ja nicht gleich verteufeln  Es gibt ja auch Menschen, die sich Pflanzen aus der Natur nach Hause holen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Sep. 2016)

Und eigentlich ist das Problem ja auch einfach gelöst, Stichwort *Naturteich*: 
solange das Geld nicht unbegrenzt da ist, erledigt man die DInge nach Dringlichkeit, wartet mit den Fischen einfach und lässt den Teich sich in aller Ruhe einfahren.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (7. Sep. 2016)




----------



## Joachim (8. Sep. 2016)

Haggard schrieb:


> Theoretisch spricht ja nichts dagegen, geangelte Fische in seinen eigenen Teich zu setzen, obwohl es nicht erlaubt ist und es besteht ein Risiko wegen Krankheitserregern etc.


Ja wie jetzt? Theoretisch spricht nichts dagegen, praktisch aber schon einiges?  Glaub das war nicht so ganz der beste Tipp...


----------



## Haggard (8. Sep. 2016)

@Joachim tur mir leid   Trotzdem ist es ja so, dass man es machen kann, nur darf man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn man Probleme bekommt. So besser ?


----------



## Joachim (8. Sep. 2016)

Ja ne - ich wollte ja nur auf den Widerspruch in dem Satz hinaus.  War auch nicht böse gemeint...


----------



## Haggard (8. Sep. 2016)

Das habe ich auch nicht böse verstanden


----------



## Limnos (8. Sep. 2016)

Hi

Der Nitritpeak ist immer so ein Schreckgespenst. Woher soll denn in einem neu eingerichteten Teich Nitrit kommen? Aus dem Trinkwasser wohl kaum! Dünger hat man ja wohl auch keinen reingeschüttet. Das erste Nitrit kann erst aus organischen Stoffen entstehen, die sich zersetzen: tierische oder pflanzliche Leichen, Kot, Urin. Hinzu kommt, dass Nitrit sich mit Sauerstoff direkt zu Nitrat verbindet, das aber in Maßen ein Pflanzennähtstoff ist.. Ein Betonteich könnte zunächst den pH Wert erhöhen. Folie gibt keinen der Stoffe ab, die man mit den Tests nachweisen kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Sep. 2016)

Limnos schrieb:


> Der Nitritpeak ist immer so ein Schreckgespenst. Woher soll denn in einem neu eingerichteten Teich Nitrit kommen?


Wolfgang das sind wir alten Aquarianer......Ich habe schon Becken eingerichter als ich noch nie was von Nitritpeak gehört hatte. 
Da wurde ein Aquarium eingerichter und dann kammen auch gleich die ersten Fische in das Becken. Wenn das so eine Woche alles funktioniere kamen die nächsten Fische. 
Nitritpeak entsteht wohl wenn sich noch keine Bakterien gebildet haben welche das Nitrit umwandeln aber gleich viele Fische Dreck erzeugen.
Da bei so alten Aquarianern wurde immer alter Kies, Wasser aus einem eingefahrenen Becken oder ein benutzter Filter genutzt, wenn man ein weiteres Becken aufstellte.....da gab es immer genug Bakterien zum Nitritabbau.


----------

